# Bucket Biologist Again at East Canyon



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been hitting East Canyon regularly on weekday mornings over the past few weeks. Fishing is excellent for rainbows (most 9-11" with occasionals running 16-18") until about 11:00 am trolling rapalas near the surface. You can nail them with bait all day long. Fish are mostly schooled, so location is everything. Good place to take your munchkins!

Fishing for smallmouths is great flipping crankbaits along rocky shorelines. Most SM are smallish - 6-10", but there are some bigger fish here and there.

I caught 2 crappie on 7/10!!! Unless I missed it, the DWR didn't put any crappie in there. :evil:


----------



## bmj (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know if the DWR put them in, but I've been catching them for the past few years and they must have been in there for awhile because I've been catching them up to 11 inches all three years. Maybe the DWR put them in as food for the smallmouth?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well Bassrods?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't seen any posts from Bassrods on here for quite a while. I have a feeling he permanently went back to BFT because he doesn't get harassed as much over there. :lol:


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

are they still having issues with the water quality up there?
last time i went, 5-6 years ago, the trout i was catching had weird little tumor looking things on them. kinda made me avoid it after that


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, they have been in there for at least 3 years. They seem to be reproducing really well too. I am sure that this is the work of a BB. It's really sad that some 1 toothed hillbilly thinks that he has sense to plant fish as he wishes. It really pisses me off.


----------

